# General > Films >  Talking Pictures TV

## ecb

For fans of old films, many from the 1930s, 1940s, 1950s and 1960s, Talking Pictures TV (available on Freeview 81, Sky channel 343,  Freesat 306 and Youview 81) shows many such films and some old television series.

Schedule at website link below:

http://talkingpicturestv.co.uk/schedule/

----------

